# Huge scare with our dog.



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I know there are dog owners here, including at least one other pug owner, so maybe what happened to us will help someone else sometime.

Tuesday morning, May 29, I woke up at 3:00 A.M. to find my pug's bedding covered in fresh blood. In the summertime, I put white cotton sheets on Jimbo's bedding and I really couldn't believe my eyes. I couldn't think. He appeared to be O.K. and I initially wondered if he'd somehow lost a claw, but he hadn't.

I took the soiled sheets off his bed and put clean ones on it. Instantly they were getting soaked with blood again...and that's when I realized his rectum was bleeding, _or I thought his rectum was bleeding. _As I touched his bottom with a folded Kleenex I could feel a lump, it felt like a very large, very hard grape. I could only think of one thing - rectal prolapse and I knew that would mean emergency surgery.

We were waiting when the veterinarian got to his clinic at 7:30. It was not rectal prolapse, it was an abscessed anal sac that somehow I did not see coming and Jimbo never exhibited any symptoms, mainly "scooting" or scratching his bottom. Some dogs have chronic anal gland problems but Jimbo never has, his have been "expressed" twice in 12 years and the second time was approximately a month ago.

The treatment to begin to help this situation was rough. I don't think I've ever felt more sorry for a little dog. Jimbo got a shot and was on antibiotics for a week as the anal sac slowly, slowly began to heal.

I've owned pugs for over 20 years and used to be co-administrator of an international pug website and yet I had never heard anyone talk about this. If you ever see your dog "scooting", chasing it's tail, rubbing it's bottom on anything - go directly to your veterinarian and have the anal sacs checked. I feel so guilty that I missed seeing this and my dog had to suffer so much because of something that could have been prevented!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Awwww I'm so glad Jimbo is okay. Poor baby. I have four dogs so I can sympathize. I hate when one of my babies has a health issue.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

IDC, as a fellow pug owner, I want to thank you for sharing your story. I will watch for this witl Emmitt. Sorry little Jimbo experienced this.

Keep us posted on how Jimbo is doing. Best wishes.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That's a scary story. Glad it has been resloved. Keep us posted.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I know there are dog owners here, including at least one other pug owner, so maybe what happened to us will help someone else sometime.
> 
> Tuesday morning, May 29, I woke up at 3:00 A.M. to find my pug's bedding covered in fresh blood. In the summertime, I put white cotton sheets on Jimbo's bedding and I really couldn't believe my eyes. I couldn't think. He appeared to be O.K. and I initially wondered if he'd somehow lost a claw, but he hadn't.
> 
> ...


I had the pleasure of working for a veterinarian for about 3 years and we saw plenty of that! And it is painful and possibly dangerous if not cared for properly re expressing, antibiotics, cleaning, pain med and so on.

Poor little Jimbo and his fur-parents!

Many hugs,


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor baby, glad he is doing better. My grand-dog (long haired rat terrier) has problems with his anal glands. My daughter/son in law have to express his about once a month or so. He has been in some pretty bad with them before, but once they are expressed you can see the relief!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw, I hope Jimbo is doing better!

Same thing happened with one of our cats, believe it or not!! Nasty business!!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Awwe, I feel for ya, and Jimbo! We are a 4-dog family, one of which is an english bulldog Rosie. She had a similar issue. Now, everytime she goes in for a bath and nails done, we have them check her anal sacks...eeek. Shiver thinking about it. I think they can just pop them if they get enlarged though. Good time to do right before a bath!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi guys,

It has taken almost two weeks but Jimbo's bottom is almost back to normal.

I have a funny story about anal glands. A friend who lives in Arizona was going out of town for a one-day business trip. Because she was flying, she didn't take any extra clothing and because the trip was important she wore a new pants suit.

Her husband drove her to the airport and their pug went too - the pug sat in this woman's lap for the ride to the airport. Just as she went to get out of the car the pug "deposited" a terrible anal gland leak with that horrible, horrible odor on the woman's slacks.

She raced to a restroom to try to rinse the odor out but it only got worse and the water left a mark on her slacks. Then, she bought a little vial of cheap perfume out of a restroom vending machine and tried to disguise the odor with that - which only made everything worse!

My friend said she was so self-conscious that entire day that she knew people wondered what her problem was...and most people probably wondered why she reeked of cheap perfume and anal gland odor!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I have a funny story about anal glands.


IDC...that sentence alone made me laugh!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Awww. Poor Jimbo! (Haven't been on here for a few days due to some projects lol.)

My Cheyenne (pit/chow mix, according to the humane society where my brother got her, but I think she's got a bit of everything in her lol) was scooting shortly after we "adopted" her (brother and fam lived in Korea a while, knew she wouldn't be able to handle flight there). Thankfully, there's a mobile pet-grooming place that goes to Pet Supplies Plus on the weekends, so the hubby took her in there. She hated it, but felt better after, and it's something we have done whenever we take her there to get her nails trimmed (it's the only place in town that can trim her nails without sedating her for some reason - even her vet has to knock her out).


----------

